# Good Bill for NY state...



## crazysuperman44 (Jan 6, 2011)

I hope they pass this to give everyone a chance to bow hunt! I will be calling my lawmaker!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

It makes so much sense.......


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

Tax Lawyer said:


> It makes so much sense.......


Yep.......I hope they get some (sense).....heck, I hope the "experimental" season gets full approval for archery season also......more hunters is a good thing.
I won't use a Xbow....but I sure don't care if others do.


----------



## stinger9 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thats how it started in New Jersey.Now you can use a crossbow during any archery season. It has surely helped hunters get back in the woods who couldn't pull a bow back, but couldn't be considered disabled.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

so disabled people cant use crossbows in NY right now?


----------



## StickBow2010 (Dec 11, 2010)

who cares


----------



## adkarcher (Dec 15, 2005)

I am confused. This is specifically for disabled people, whereas the current law allows everyone to use a x-bow. I did not see any mention of a specific season it would be used in.


----------

